# Jus' Showin' Off! My First SketchUp Plan



## wizer (26 May 2005)

Just thought i'd share my first SketchUp Design. It is a Garden Bench and Planter. Very basic I know and i'm not sure I will get round to building them this year. However I am suprised how fast I have drawn them up. Start to finish it took about an hour. I'd seriously suggest anyone who hasn't had a go with SketchUp to try it out.







http://www.wizer.co.uk/planter-bench.skp


----------



## devonwoody (27 May 2005)

Wizer;

Took an hour :lol: 

I could have done that on my scrap paper in ................. seconds 8) 

Perhaps things will speed up as you get more practice :lol: 

Hope no offence caused


----------



## Noel (27 May 2005)

Dev, would've taken you sometime to colour in with your crayons.....
Good effort Wizer, I still find Sketch-up hard to master.

Noel


----------



## Anonymous (27 May 2005)

looks good Wizer

I find Sketchup incredibly hard to use after 20 years of using high end CAD programs. I just don't find it intuitive but am persevering as I can see it will be useful for 'sketching' initial ideas before CADing them up properly on Solid Edge.


----------



## Philly (27 May 2005)

Wizer 
good effort!
DW
the great advantage of Sketchup is this-once you have "drawn" your project you can then Change you perspective and move around it in 3D, looking at it from different angles. It even throughs shadows, and really gives a realistic image (or just a simple line drawering if thats what you want)
You can add colour or textures or even put a picture of the actual wood you are going to make your project from onto the model. A real midblower when you see it!

Keep up the good (virtual) work
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (27 May 2005)

Wizer,

Well done - glad to see the books's paying off.


----------



## tim (27 May 2005)

DW":27bg85xt said:


> I could have done that on my scrap paper in ................. seconds



To scale, in perspective and at the correct dimensions - impressive - that would take me hours on paper.

Looks good Wizer - I have borrowed it for my library!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## wizer (27 May 2005)

Thanks Guys

I admit that I prolly could have sketched it on paper in roughly half the time. But being rubbish at maths I find it a bit of a headache getting everything to scale. Also as others said, you can see it from all the angles and if you make a mistake you can cleanly delete bits and redraw them, or even make things bigger/smaller without having to delete anything. With me being at the PC all day I also find that I can manipulate a mouse and keyboard _faster_ than I can a pencil..... :?


----------



## devonwoody (28 May 2005)

To wizer


If you are really inerested in 3D drawing and modelling, try and pick up a program called "Train Sim.Modeller" you can then do the things above and put on wheels which will revolve in addition to the 3D effect. 

Plus of course you can recreate model trains or design new ones etc. Or trolley tables that you can push over the carpet :lol:


----------

